# kennt ihr dass.......



## gumpal (19. August 2013)

...... mann hat eigentlich spass am wow spielen aber dann doch nicht.
ich spiel wow von anfang an. hat auch immer viel spass gemacht. über die jahre wurde meine alte gilde immer leerer. auch der wechsel zu einer anderen, befreundeten gilde hat 

letztendlich keinen unterschied gemacht. zu wenig leute die was machen wollten. so kam nie ein vernünftiger raid zusammen.
inzwischen hat sich in meinem realen leben etwas verändert so das ich nicht mehr so oft spielen kann. 2-3 abende, mit glück und guten willen meiner frau ( und einer teuren 

einladung zum essen am wochenende    ) auch mal mehr in der woche sind nicht drin. raiden ist da schon schwer zu machen. die meisten gilden haben ja doch 3 raid-tage. da 

fällt irgendwelches farmen oder anderes schon flach. also raide ich im moment nicht. aber was ist dan zu tun? lfr hab ich alles. tapferkeitspunkte farmen ..... wozu? mit den 

klamotten die ich hab kann ich locker im lfr mehr als mithalten. ansonten hab ich ruf bei den fraktionen geholt aber auch da ist so gut wie alles erledigt.immer die selben 

hero sc/ini gehen ist auch nicht toll. ich bekomme einfach keine gruppe für etwas zusammen. weder herauforderung oder rtbg oder sonstwas. selbst die neue gilde ist tot    

kurz gesagt. ....
was macht ihr so wenn ihr keinen raid habt?
gibts noch raids die 1-2 mal die woche gehen? 

allianz  alleria  druidenheiler 

ps. ich bin ein sehr zurückhaltender mensch. darum ist auch meine fl recht kurz und anschluss zu finden nicht so einfach. :-/


----------



## Tikume (19. August 2013)

Sollen in wow nicht diese flexiblen Raids kommen? Such Dir dann doch eine Gilde die das nutzt, so dass Du ev. auch mal die Freiheit hast nicht zu erscheinen.

Ansonsten wäre die Frage ob das Spiel und die Raiderei wirklich noch SPASS machen und nicht einfach nur der Schatten der Gewohnheit sind.


----------



## Trashmen (19. August 2013)

Ich kann Gumpal gut verstehen mit seinem ersten Satz.

Angefangen hab ich mitte BC,zum Raiden kam´s dann ab Wrath of the Lich King.Seit Cata hab ich nicht mehr geraidet ausser im LFR.Freunde zogen allesamt ab aus WoW mit denen ich für meine Sicht sehr viel Spaß hatte und viel gelernt hab hier.Was dann folgte war ein Gildensystem mit dem ich nicht zufrieden war,es war generell ein ständiges "alleine" Spieln,aber das schweift vom Thema ab.Zieh mittlerweile meinen Hexer hoch,dann hab ich alle Klassen,bring ein paar Berufe auf Max und das war´s dann im großen.Hab längere Zeit begeistert PvP gemacht,aber hab auch nie Anschluß gefunden an eine Stamm RBG und soetwas,und in der Arena siehts auch mau aus.Erscheint an sich ziemlich Trist,aber ich mag WoW und hab auch keine alternative wo ich sogut abschalten kann virtuell.


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (20. August 2013)

Ich geh jede woche 2 mal Lfr (Main,Twink)
dann mach ich jede woche mein Tapferkeitspunkte limit voll Durch Hc´s Sz und quest
Wenn ma echt Lw wird zock ich einen twink (hexer) weiter


----------



## Romana (20. August 2013)

Ja es gibt noch Gilden die zweimal die Woche Raiden gehen .

Inner Sanctum ist so eine Gilde .. 

Unsere Raidtage sind DI und Mi von 20Uhr bis 22Uhr höchstens bis 22:30 Uhr und sonst unternehmen wir unter der woche auch so vieles gemeinsam ...



http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/7960936367

oder auch Hier mal schauen ^^

LG


----------



## MikelF (20. August 2013)

Klar kenne ich das und es gibt noch Gilden die nur 2 Raidtage die Woche haben. Schau doch mal hier: http://www.stressfreigilde.de


----------



## gumpal (22. August 2013)

vielen dank für die antworten   
wenn es ab und an mal vorkommt das sich eine nette gruppe ergibt macht es mir wierklich spass. aber das "große ziel" fehlt halt irgendwie. 
durch das geänderte gildensystem mit den erfolgen und den unerklärlichen verbissenen ehrgeiz der meisten gruppen findet man halt nur schwer anschluss wenn man bnicht täglich spielt   






Romana schrieb:


> Ja es gibt noch Gilden die zweimal die Woche Raiden gehen .
> 
> Inner Sanctum ist so eine Gilde ..
> 
> ...






MikelF schrieb:


> Klar kenne ich das und es gibt noch Gilden die nur 2 Raidtage die Woche haben. Schau doch mal hier: http://www.stressfreigilde.de



hab ich mir beides angeschaut :-)
nur leider falscher server und sogar falsche fraktion.
meine heimat ist nun mal alleria und die allianz.


----------



## Siddartha (16. September 2013)

Hallo!

Schau doch mal unter

www.gelegenheitshelden.de

oder ingame:
Siddartha

Wir sind eine explizite Casual-/Erwachsenen-Gilde.


----------



## Annovella (16. September 2013)

Ich halte es für weniger schlau, seinen Battletag hier reinzuschreiben. Editier das lieber raus und schreib sie ihm über private Nachricht.


----------

